# Whistleblower



## Memimao

Good morning

I can find only _informatore_ as a translation of _whistleblower._

The context is a growing awareness that organisantional wrongdoing can be hidden from public view and only come into the open if someone _inside_ the organisation _informs_ the police or whoever of this. This is called whistleblowing (in the British police tradition) and a number of laws decribed as Whistleblower Protection acts and the like have been enacted.

I have not seen a better word than _informatore_. Is there one in Italian?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

What about_ talpa_?
It doesn't perfectly fit in your description of whistleblower, yet it's not less accurate than informatore.

De Mauro: *Talpa* -  informatore clandestino infiltrato o reclutato tra il personale di uffici pubblici e o aziende private per fornire notizie riservate o segrete a organizzazioni criminali o aziende concorrenti con le quali collabora


----------



## miri

"Talpa" sounds good to me. Another option might be "infiltrato".
What is lost is the act of public exposure.
Even the dictionary provides only periphrases, Ragazzini:
whistle-blower, chi rivela pubblicamente illeciti o attività illegali (spec. di una società, un'organizzazione, ecc.);  whistle-blowers' charter, legge (il Public Interest Disclosure Act del 1998) che protegge chi denuncia gravi illeciti commessi dal datore di lavoro # (fam.) whistle-blowing, il rivelare illeciti o attività illegali (spec. di una società, un'organizzazione, ecc.); pubblica denuncia #

What about "pentito" or "collaboratore di giustizia" ?


----------



## Memimao

We do use _mole_ in English for _talpa. __Infiltrato _is_ agent under cover._

Would _Delatore_ work in the context?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Memimao said:


> Would _Delatore_ work in the context?



Oh yes, someone who anonymously reports something to the police.


----------



## baldpate

Is _delatore_ not always a pejorative word, though - having negative implications of disclosure for personal gain?  

Even the mildest of the words I have found offered in translation (_informer_) has that slight sense, whereas most (_grass, stoolpigeon, spy, fink_) are very negative.

_whistleblower _on the other hand is rather positive (except perhaps for the offending organization), suggesting justifiable disclosure in the public interest, motivated by conscience, rather than than some baser motive..


----------



## Paulfromitaly

baldpate said:


> Is _delatore_ not always a pejorative word, though - having negative implications of disclosure for personal gain?


Yes it is.
I can't think of any context in which delatore could have a positive meaning.


----------



## miri

I agree with you, Baldpate. "Delatore" implies a negative attitude towards the person who reveals information, which is not present in the word "whistleblower".  "Pentito" and "collaboratore di giustizia" are previous offenders and this is not the case. 
What about "denunciante civico"? HERE
HERE


----------



## Memimao

Yes I like _Denunciatore Civico:_ it fits well with_ Defensore Civico_ (Ombudsman).

The specific case I have is an internal "whislteblower" policy for a multinational which needs a term from outside so as not to introduce any element of prejudice against its staff.


----------



## contiw

Whistleblower puo' tradursi correttamente come "informatore".
In senso generale "informatore" credo abbia una connotazione negativa.
In che altra forma potrebbe tradursi per impartire al significato un certo positivismo o desiderabilita' ?

Suggerimenti nuovi, di conio, anche ben accetti.


----------



## сольнишко

ciao,

l'unica alternativa che mi viene in mente è "confidente", cioè sempre una persona che passa delle informazioni, ma forse in un'accezione un po' più neutra.
Spero arrivino suggerimenti più validi.

vale


----------



## contiw

Talpa Civica. Hmmm... potrebbe andare.
Cosa direbbe l'Accademia ?


----------



## Leonard_

anche informatore secondo me detrae qualcosa.. io propongo "esporre denuncia", ovvero: 

"...viene allo scoperto solo se qualcuno all' interno dell' organizzazione (espone) denuncia…"


----------



## Blackman

Nella cronaca italiana questo genere di informatore è definito _pentito/collaboratore._

Di solito fa riferimento a chi si dissocia da organizzazioni malavitose per collaborare con la giustizia, ma per estensione viene ormai usato in contesti più commerciali.


----------



## Oblomovita

Generalmente nei film amricani doppiati in italiano sento spesso dire "informatore" quando si tratta di una persona che collabora con la polizia. Anche se a dire il vero in italiano non lo usiamo così frequentemente in questo contesto.

Lo stesso titolo del film The Whistle Blower non viene tradotto in italiano, forse è il segno che sia veramente difficile trovare una traduzione appropriata?

In ogni caso ci provo, se vogliamo una traduzione quanto piu' letterale potremmo provare con "spifferatore"


----------



## Blackman

Oblomovita said:


> Generalmente nei film amricani doppiati in italiano sento spesso dire "informatore" quando si tratta di una persona che collabora con la polizia. Anche se a dire il vero in italiano non lo usiamo così frequentemente in questo contesto.
> 
> Lo stesso titolo del film The Whistle Blower non viene tradotto in italiano, forse è il segno che sia veramente difficile trovare una traduzione appropriata?
> 
> In ogni caso ci provo, se vogliamo una traduzione quanto piu' letterale potremmo provare con "spifferatore"


 
Un _soffia_, insomma..


----------



## k_georgiadis

Probably the latest version of a "whistleblower" is Julian Assange of Wikileaks. Would you recommend a different term than those discussed here?


----------



## DAH

k_georgiadis said:


> Probably the latest version of a "whistleblower" is Julian Assange of Wikileaks. Would you recommend a different term than those discussed here?


Is not a whistleblower by definition, but more of a conduit/pipeline. The Italian for conduit is condotto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DAH said:


> Is not a whistleblower by definition, but more of a conduit/pipeline. The Italian for conduit is condotto.


But you can't say that someone is a "condotto", it only works with objects.


----------



## DAH

So that would be a condottore?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DAH said:


> So that would be a condottore?


Nope..
Can  you say a person is a "conduit" in English?


----------



## DAH

Yes, for example, M__ is a conduit of good information.


----------



## k_georgiadis

I don't know. Is _condottore_ a valid Italian word?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

k_georgiadis said:


> I don't know. Is _condottore_ a valid Italian word?


Nope, never heard it.


----------



## DAH

DAH said:


> Is not a whistleblower by definition, but more of a conduit/pipeline. The Italian for conduit is condotto.


This is a literal translation, it is not proffered as a working equilvalent from English to Italian.


----------



## tranquilspaces

DAH said:


> Is not a whistleblower by definition, but more of a conduit/pipeline. The Italian for conduit is condotto.



DAH, I'm not sure I agree with you about Julian Assanges not being a whistleblower...  

I do agree that we most often use this term in reference to people on the inside of an organization - but not exclusively. 

Wikipedia distinguishes between internal and external whistleblowers, see here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistleblower

Also, if you look at the Wikipedia entry for Julian Assanges, "whistleblower" is the first word used describe his website: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange


----------



## Lorena1970

DAH said:


> Yes, for example, M__ is a conduit of good information.



In Italian you use the word "canale". 
Mr. X  è un ottimo canale di informazioni.
Mr X rappresenta il nostro canale di informazioni.

HTH


----------



## DAH

tranquilspaces said:


> I do agree that we most often use this term in reference to people on the inside of an organization - but not exclusively.
> 
> Wikipedia distinguishes between internal and external whistleblowers, see here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whistleblower


Not to split hairs or go off topic but an external still has to have first-hand knowledge or eye-witness credibility, not second-hand through another actual or not internal/external source.

Canale works for my purpose.


----------



## Blackman

DAH said:


> Canale works for my purpose.


 
Why not _fonte_? it works in both directions.


----------



## DAH

Is fonte suitable and sensible to use in Italian?  In English, an individual can be described as a fountain [source] of information.


----------



## Blackman

_E' una *fonte* d'informazioni._ A figurative use of _fonte._


----------



## tranquilspaces

DAH said:


> Not to split hairs or go off topic but an external still has to have first-hand knowledge or eye-witness credibility, not second-hand through another actual or not internal/external source.
> 
> Canale works for my purpose.



Not to split hairs here either, but... would you mind quoting your source for the definition you have provided above? This requirement is not mentioned in any of the sources that I am seeing online, including Merriam Webster, the Cambridge Dictionary, Dictionary.com or Wikipedia. 

Also, just as an aside, when the email came in alerting me to your post, I was sitting here with a few other native speakers, and I asked them whether it was their perception that a whistleblower needed to have eye-witness credibility. They all said absolutely not. And, in fact, the word whistleblower is used widely all over the internet in reference to people like Julian Assange who did not have eye-witness credibility.


----------



## k_georgiadis

At the other extreme there is the well known case of Mark Whitacre, a senior executive at ADM, who observed (and benefited personally from) "dubious" activities within the corporation. Eventually he became an FBI informant and whistleblower, in exchange for a reduced sentence. In this particular case, the whistleblower was an insider.


----------



## Lorena1970

A "canale di informazione" in Italian doesn't necessarily refer to someone who has eye-witness credibility. It may be, or not. As a concept, think of Venice "Canal Grande": it's a water canal / channel any kind of veichle can pass through it: brand new boats as well as gondole. This is the meaning of "canale di informazioni" in Italian: a person well conneceted that can provide you with fresh (and often still off the record) information, and that can access sources (fonti) that you can't or that you have no time to consult directly.

*conduit *|ˈkänˌd(y)oōət; ˈkänd(w)ət|
noun
_a channel_ (= canale )_for conveying water or other fluid_

Said that:

*whistle-blower *(also whistleblower)
noun
a person who informs on someone engaged in _*an illicit activity.*_ (Mac Oxford Dictionary)

A person who is a "canale di informazioni" is not necessarily used to achieve information about illicit activities. Again, "è il nostro canale di informazioni" can refer to someone who informs on people engaged in illicit activities as well as to someone able to provide proper, interesting, fresh news on different subjects. 


HTH


----------



## DAH

See here 

Congress is currently expanding informant sources to include second-hand information especially for healthcare, tax and securities fraud.


----------



## tranquilspaces

The precise types of protections that the US government provides to whistleblowers does not determine the definition of the word. That's like saying a soldier isn't gay unless the military provides him with same-sex domestic partnership benefits!


----------



## takashimiike

E riferendosi a un personaggio come Chelsea Manning, come tradurreste Whistleblowing in italiano? Soprattutto se a citarlo è un membro del governo americano che ne parla con disprezzo:

"You've heard about those black sites  the  whistleblowers say we have, right?

Io lascerei il termine invariato, oppure opterei per un più vago "traditore"...


----------



## Tegs

"Traitor" is not the same thing as "whistleblower" so I don't think traditore works as a translation. 



baldpate said:


> _whistleblower _on the other hand is rather positive (except perhaps for the offending organization), suggesting justifiable disclosure in the public interest, motivated by conscience, rather than than some baser motive..



Does nothing suggested earlier in the thread work?


----------



## takashimiike

Si, ma qui whistleblower non è usato affatto in senso positivo...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

takashimiike said:


> Si, ma qui whistleblower non è usato affatto in senso positivo...


E in che contesto una parola come "traditore" è usata in senso positivo?


----------



## takashimiike

In nessuno, ovviamente. Parlavo del termine whistleblower... 
Facciamo così, Paulfromitaly, tu come tradurresti (se lo tradurresti) whistleblower riferito a Chelsea Manning, se a parlare è il capo dell'FBI?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulfromitaly said:


> De Mauro: *Talpa*


----------



## takashimiike

Mmm... sì, giusto, ma continuo a preferire "traditore" (anche se non è la traduzione corretta). Anzi, "traditore dello stato", o qualcosa del genere...


----------



## Pietruzzo

takashimiike said:


> "You've heard about those black sites the whistleblowers say we have, right?


Io tradurrei "Avete sentito parlare di quei siti occulti che secondo certe indiscrezioni noi avremmo. Vero?"


----------



## pebblespebbles

Secondo me, whistleblower si può tradurre, oltre che “informatore” , anche con “testimone di giustizia”, leggermente diverso dal “collaboratore di giustizia”. C’e tutta una normativa che riguarda queste due definizioni.


----------



## and8

Tegs said:


> "Traitor" is not the same thing as "whistleblower" so I don't think traditore works as a translation.





takashimiike said:


> Io lascerei il termine invariato




Whistleblower, un concetto poco italiano
Terminologia etc.  »  » Whistleblower, un concetto poco italiano


----------



## Passante

Premesso che sul concetto poco italiano di whistleblower si potrebbe fare un trattato, come potremmo tradurre il whistleblowing?


----------



## and8

Ho visto che in internet si trova (fare il) whistleblowing.
Riporto per es. da Wikipedia:
È pure diffuso il termine _whistleblowing_ (a volte _whistle-blowing_) che corrisponde appunto all'azione di "soffiare il fischietto" e si può tradurre in "denuncia" (sul posto di lavoro).
Whistleblower - Wikipedia


----------



## furs

Passante said:


> Premesso che sul concetto poco italiano di whistleblower si potrebbe fare un trattato, come potremmo tradurre il whistleblowing?



In un registro colloquiale:
Fare una soffiata
Fare la spia


----------



## and8

Nel link che ho postato al #46 c'è una griglia traducenti nella quale whistleblower figura neutro (in quanto a registro).


----------



## Passante

Grazie ad entrambi, sicuramente nel colloquiale 'fare una soffiata' risulta accettabile e 'fare una denuncia' è quello forse più rispondente, ma continuo a non capire cosa ci sia di male ad usare il termine delazione. Prima o poi ne capirò il motivo.

PS sto leggendo il link, ma mi convince il giusto sarà un mio limite.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

For the person who does this, of the four translations in the WR EN-IT/IT-IN dictionary, only "informatore interno" works for me. A mole/talpa and a spy/spione are introduced into an organization from outside and an informer (snitch) is coerced or suborned into providing information. A whistleblower denounces a policy or practice of the organization he works for out of conscience. Whether the connotation is negative or positive depends on where you stand on the issue.


----------



## and8

Anche qui lo dà per intraducibile:

Così mi sono incuriosita e sono andata a verificare sul dizionario e per whistleblower ho trovato “informatore, delatore”. Ovviamente in italiano delatore non può essere un traducente adeguato, visto che viene storicamente usato con una pesante accezione negativa...

Intraducibile – whistleblower


----------



## Passante

Io userei molto volentieri sicofante, se proprio non mi devono capire preferirei farlo con un termine arcaico, ma non potrei altro che usare delazione per il whistleblowing. La cosa buffa è che ci si lamenta sempre dell'uso incomprensibile dei termini e dei modi di dire burocratici e si consiglia di semplificare la sintassi e la terminologia amministrativa, ma al contempo si inseriscono termini come questo che sono assolutamente incomprensibili ai più.


----------



## giginho

Whistleblowing in gergo dalle mie parti si traduce con "Sbirrare". Ora non credo che il contesto di Passante si adatti al termine sbirrare, ma effettivamente l'atto di fare da informatore non so bene se ha un verbo dedicato; il massimo che ho potuto trovare in rete, nei siti amministrativi è stato: "segnalazione di condotte illecite"


----------



## and8

Dipende sempre da come viene connotata la parola, per sicofante:
Nell'antica Grecia chiunque poteva muovere un'accusa avviando un processo. I sicofanti erano coloro che lo facevano di mestiere. Ovviamente, gli ingordi, non peroravano solo cause giuste, ma accusavano anche in maniera palesemente calunniosa, ben sapendo di fare dichiarazioni false e mendaci. Il significato ha quindi gradualmente assunto una connotazione negativa, inoltre estesa al significato di spia, di informatore.
Sicofante su Unaparolaalgiorno.it

########

*Che cosa indica e come si traduce la parola inglese whistleblower?*

Alla domanda secca “come si traduce in italiano la parola _whistleblower_?”, una prima essenziale e altrettanto secca risposta è che, al momento, nel lessico italiano non esiste una parola semanticamente equivalente al termine angloamericano. Manca la parola...

Che cosa indica e come si traduce la parola inglese whistleblower? | Accademia della Crusca


----------



## pebblespebbles

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> A whistleblower denounces a policy or practice of the organization he works for out of conscience. Whether the connotation is negative or positive depends on where you stand on the issue.


Questo in italiano si dice “collaboratore di giustizia”, se, denunciando un reato o un’organizzazione criminale, ci si autodenuncia. Si dice “testimone di giustizia” se non si è preso parte al reato che si sta denunciando.

Da Wikipedia:
Occorre sottolineare la differenza concettuale che intercorre fra collaboratore e testimone di giustizia: il primo termine è riferito genericamente ad una persona che si auto-accusa e/o anche accusa altri, di crimini e che di essi si "pente" iniziando la propria collaborazione con la giustizia.

Invece, secondo la legge italiana, il testimone di giustizia in senso stretto non ha commesso alcun crimine e la sua collaborazione nasce da diversi motivi che non siano, ad esempio, gli sconti di pena



Una nota folcloristica : dalle mie parti si dice “spifferare” , che sembra proprio la traduzione letterale dì whistleblowing


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pebblespebbles said:


> dalle mie parti si dice “spifferare”


Credo si dica da molte parti..forse in tutta italia.


----------



## Passante

pebblespebbles said:


> Questo in italiano si dice “collaboratore di giustizia”, se, denunciando un reato o un’organizzazione criminale, ci si autodenuncia. Si dice “testimone di giustizia” se non si è preso parte al reato che si sta denunciando.
> 
> Da Wikipedia:
> Occorre sottolineare la differenza concettuale che intercorre fra collaboratore e testimone di giustizia: il primo termine è riferito genericamente ad una persona che si auto-accusa e/o anche accusa altri, di crimini e che di essi si "pente" iniziando la propria collaborazione con la giustizia.
> 
> Invece, secondo la legge italiana, il testimone di giustizia in senso stretto non ha commesso alcun crimine e la sua collaborazione nasce da diversi motivi che non siano, ad esempio, gli sconti di pena
> 
> 
> 
> Una nota folcloristica : dalle mie parti si dice “spifferare” , che sembra proprio la traduzione letterale dì whistleblowing


Ecco testimone di giustizia mi piace molto e non ci avevo mai pensato. Bravo e grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> il massimo che ho potuto trovare in rete, nei siti amministrativi è stato: "segnalazione di condotte illecite"



Un po' piu sintetico: 'segnalazione di illeciti - segnalare illeciti - segnalatore di illeciti"


----------

